# crooked arrow 3d this sunday



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

There were fliers being handed out at York's shoot, sounds like lots of prizes. Weather is looking good for this weekend but with all the rain this week I would recommend boots.


----------



## CHolmes (Sep 8, 2014)

Can i get the address? or a copy of the flier?


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

515 Potter Rd. Demorestville, ON.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hows the course ....any info for newbies....


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Well how did the shoot go? Lots of mud?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

very well done 
very challenging setup
beautiful day for a shoot

Kevin and his crew did a great job

tink


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Sounds perfect!!!!


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

was a great day for it today, i think the best part was watching the shoot off at the end of the parking lot, what was it tink 87yrds?

Dave


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Something around there 
It cost me 5 bucks lol


----------

